# A Guy Named David



## ABN (Oct 24, 2003)

A guy named David received a parrot for his birthday.  The parrot was fully
grown, with a bad attitude and an even worse  vocabulary. Every other word
was a
curse word. Those that weren't  curse words were, to say the least, rude.

David tried hard to  change the bird's attitude and was constantly saying
polite words,  playing soft music -- anything he could think of to try and
set  a good example. Nothing worked. He yelled at the bird and the bird
yelled back. He shook the bird and the bird just got angrier and  ruder.
Finally, in a moment of desperation, David put the parrot  in the freezer.
For a few moments he heard the bird squawk and  kick and scream!  Then
suddenly there was quiet. Not a sound for  half a minute. David was
frightened that he might have hurt the bird and  quickly opened the freezer
door.
The parrot calmly  stepped out onto David's extended arm and said, "I
believe I may  have offended you with my rude language and actions. I will
endeavor at
once to correct my behavior. I really am truly sorry and I beg  your
forgiveness."
David was astonished at the bird's  change in attitude and was about to ask
what had made such a dramatic  change when the parrot continued, "May I ask
what
the chickens  did?"


----------

